# Frankenstein coming to NBC



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

From Variety:

_NBC has ordered a drama script billed as a modern-day take on the legend of "Frankenstein." Script comes from two of the executive producers of "House," Russel Friend and Garrett Lerner, via that series' studio, Universal Media Studios, and BermanBraun. _

I'm not clear whether this is a TV movie or a pilot for a proposed series. Either way, I'll keep my eyes out for more details.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118041089


----------

